# If THC caused Dp ,can CBD cure it ?



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Any thoughts on this issue ?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

THC turns off the default mode network... CBD protects it. I did a post around this previously:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/73882-dti-study-been-waiting-a-while-for-this/?hl=cbd#entry512050

I would say I took CBD oil for the last 2 months and it helped but I stopped 2 days ago... the reason I stopped is that I think it numbed my emotions. This can be helpful short term if they are depression or anxiety.. long term I think I need them to recover. Also, I stopped dreaming which is coming back since I stopped. Dreaming is something we throw away as unnecessary, but I think it is important to process negative emotions. It may help me reconnect with my subconscious and remember things about myself that I didnt want to be true.. research in dreaming is sparse so this is just my opinion. But will try 2 months off CBD to see what progress I make, as I am now taking Lion's mane which is reconnecting me to my emotions (it releases nerve growth factor, and I believe I need this as connections to childhood traumas have been cut off to protect me, but also cause my DPD)


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

They call it “oil” but how do you use it exactly? Method of consumption?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hold under the tongue for 1minute. Sublingual is the most effective way for immediate results (well.. unless you inject or inhale actually.. a vape would be best).. Then after that swallow it.. the first dose was very effective for me.. then it wore off as the days and weeks went on, but I think it was more 'stabilising'. The issue for me was, it helped and if it made me functional enough to work fantastic. But it numbed off the severe depression and anger i think i have to FEEL to overcome this. That is just my experience of it. If your DP is mild or anxiety related, go for it


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been taking it since this 2017 Thanksgiving day. At first it was interesting because I actually felt stoned without my dp symptoms getting worse. Which in my case, happened every time I smoked weed since becoming dissociated. My symptoms would get 100x worse while high. That's coming from smoking weed daily for 2 years pre-dp with no problems. And I really enjoyed smoking weed, so it was an interesting experience to feel "stoned" again without problems. But I found that it was just a novelty, trivial, to be stoned again. I feel I've matured to where I feel there's more to life than "feeling good/high". I was going to stop and took a night off (monday). I took CBD again last night and had some strange dreams. I have 8 gel capsules of CBD oil that I bought on Monday, and they are 15mg each. I'm going to just finish them off because they are expensive and I don't want to waste. But after this I'm going to stop. I no longer feel stoned from the CBD as people say and are right that you build a tolerance to the effects. And now that it's been mentioned I also feel an emotional blunting, which is already a factor with DP/DR, so I want any "emotion" I can get.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh true.. it is a good drug for physical pain and mild anxiety or depression.. But I think that if you are already quite dissociated that isn't going to help.

My next step is to try microdosing magic mushrooms (well truffles actually) and see how that goes.. 0.2g every 4 days has been good for peoples depression and ptsd. I don't believe this low a dose would be dangerous necessarily, and psilocybin is a strong agonist of serotonin receptors. Whilst antidepressants have made me worse, I am open minded to this helping. Supposedly Psilocybin acts to 'reset' the brain, such as in major treatment resistant depression:

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-13282-7

As I have tried all the legal options and found no benefit, this is now where I am at. It can have effects described as 'the heart opening' which by the sounds of it, is exactly what I need. At sensible amounts it could be helpful I hope


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

I want to try CBD but it is still illegal in Australia to import.

I am more interested in vaping it (i am a full time vaper) ,but since it is an oil ,i think it should not be inhaled ,because inhaling oils might cause lipoid pneumonia.

But how did you get high on CBD ? I thought its only the THC that makes you high


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

nocturnalman said:


> I want to try CBD but it is still illegal in Australia to import.
> 
> I am more interested in vaping it (i am a full time vaper) ,but since it is an oil ,i think it should not be inhaled ,because inhaling oils might cause lipoid pneumonia.
> 
> But how did you get high on CBD ? I thought its only the THC that makes you high


It wasn't necessarily a high feeling. More like a feeling of body very calm and relaxed. IDK maybe my body recognized the CBD and produced a placebo stoned feeling. But others have said they feel stoned at first too. So IDK.


----------



## Khaleed (May 8, 2018)

Some of us don't know that cannabis has a good effect in our life, some think its just a drug that you may feel high as you want, but it's wrong. Because i am one of the people who prove that cannabis helps me in many ways like for medical purpose. I used CBD oil for my legs for how many months now because i have sprain when i play basketball last January. And i know not only me who used this there are a lot of people out there that can prove that marijuana has good benefits. Just read this and you may know more about it https://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/blogs/marijuana-news/marijuana-the-best-solution


----------



## FinOllers (7 mo ago)

There has been so much stress in recent years that I started taking CBD gel capsules. Of course, it gave me a chance to relax, but I noticed an addiction.


----------



## FinOllers (7 mo ago)

But I would have enjoyed it more HighTHC Shop as I like to add it to my food and take cocktails. Pills don't appeal to me much.


----------

